# Dankung 3060 tubes



## coco

Anyone uses Dankung 3060 tubes? What's your oppinion about them? I tried them yesterday in the woods and I was surprised of the power they generate. I really like them. Harder pull than tbg of course, but it does worth it, especially with heavyer ammo. Anyone tried them?


----------



## mattwalt

Don't use ammo anywhere near as big as would require 3060. Through trial and error - I'm pretty happy with a max of 1842 (pseudo) for 9.5mm steel. Its fast enough for hunting anything I would want to if I wanted to hunt that is. I find Henry and a few others are correct with tube size - less is better (the more heavy the more rubber is needed to move itself) and overpowering ammo leads to inaccuracy (though I do find it interesting seeing ammo corkscrew).

What ammo you using?


----------



## coco

I'm new to tubes, don't know much about them. I use dankung 3060 non-pseudo-tapered (cause I only found out now that pseudo is better) 30 cm long, full butterfly. I use 10 mm lead balls and from 20 meters those have a killer impact. I was surprised. I used taperd tbg on an other slingshot I had on me and from 20 meters with 9 mm leads it barely affect the can I was aiming. didn't went through it. But with the tubes there was nothing left from that can. I love them, but I'll try pseudo tapered tubes next time. I'm out of 3060, but I'll use green or red thera tubes. I also have some 1745 dankung tube, but I think it's too weak. I gotta experiment..any tips?


----------



## Royleonard

The 1745 might surprise you!


----------



## coco

Royleonard said:


> The 1745 might surprise you!


Really? It feels so weak..I'll try it! Thanks man!


----------



## mattwalt

I agree with Royleonard - I'd use 1745 even 1842 (maybe at an extreme outside 2050). 3060 sounds pretty heavy... It would impact the lifetime of the bands as well - if too heavy will wear much faster. Also don't need to pull so hard ;-) - thinner tubes actually often shoot much faster than the effort to pull feels like it does. There are a few guys who have done the research with physical measuring - the results are very surprising. Less is actually more - and the downward slope is far quicker than you'd think - rubber uses a lot of energy to move itself.

You getting any handslap?


----------



## mattwalt

Everyone thinks this when they start - harder you pull = the harder the ball flies. Not the case. Usually its slower... Will see if I can find Henry the Hermit's research link...

http://slingshotforu...-chinese-tubes/

HtH:

You may find this particular chart of interest. Note that 1842 has no advantage over 2040 until you pass the ~160 grain (.357 bullet) level, and 1842 has a heavier pull. Pseudo-tapers were equal length looped vs single sections. All bands were 7 inches pouch to frame. Full draw is 36 inches.


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> I agree with Royleonard - I'd use 1745 even 1842 (maybe at an extreme outside 2050). 3060 sounds pretty heavy... It would impact the lifetime of the bands as well - if too heavy will wear much faster. Also don't need to pull so hard ;-) - thinner tubes actually often shoot much faster than the effort to pull feels like it does. There are a few guys who have done the research with physical measuring - the results are very surprising. Less is actually more - and the downward slope is far quicker than you'd think - rubber uses a lot of energy to move itself.
> 
> You getting any handslap?


Thanks, I'll use that 1745 next. I'm getting handslaps but I use a glove so no problem with that. I just don't like the tbg anymore, seems like it doesn't give me the power I need. I might try double it, but I don't know if it will be much different.


----------



## mattwalt

Have a look at HtH's research the tapered 2040 is faster than even 1842... 1745 probably will be even slower... Elastics don't work they way you're thinking. Its the boring rubber thats the most exciting.

Handslaps can be a good indication that there is still too much power in the elastic after the ammo is released... Handslaps - usually too much rubber for ammo.

honestly - start smaller than you 'feel' it should be. Rather work up than down.


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> Everyone thinks this when they start - harder you pull = the harder the ball flies. Not the case. Usually its slower... Will see if I can find Henry the Hermit's research link...
> 
> http://slingshotforu...-chinese-tubes/
> 
> HtH:
> 
> You may find this particular chart of interest. Note that 1842 has no advantage over 2040 until you pass the ~160 grain (.357 bullet) level, and 1842 has a heavier pull. Pseudo-tapers were equal length looped vs single sections. All bands were 7 inches pouch to frame. Full draw is 36 inches.


Thanks! Interesting facts in that table. I wonder if I can taper the tubes with my paratabs which are..the paracord loop is tied parallel with the bands/tubes, so they're like the pouch in position. Should be in reverse no?


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> Have a look at HtH's research the tapered 2040 is faster than even 1842... 1745 probably will be even slower... Elastics don't work they way you're thinking. Its the boring rubber thats the most exciting.
> 
> Handslaps can be a good indication that there is still too much power in the elastic after the ammo is released... Handslaps - usually too much rubber for ammo.
> 
> honestly - start smaller than you 'feel' it should be. Rather work up than down.


Hmmm..I get handslaps with tbg too. Whatta?


----------



## mattwalt

You want more rubber at the front with it being lighter at the pouch end.


----------



## mattwalt

coco said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at HtH's research the tapered 2040 is faster than even 1842... 1745 probably will be even slower... Elastics don't work they way you're thinking. Its the boring rubber thats the most exciting.
> 
> Handslaps can be a good indication that there is still too much power in the elastic after the ammo is released... Handslaps - usually too much rubber for ammo.
> 
> honestly - start smaller than you 'feel' it should be. Rather work up than down.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..I get handslaps with tbg too. Whatta?
Click to expand...

You probably using too much there as well... Probably should be using like 25-20mm or less even for 10mm lead... Or your pouch could be too heavy.


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> coco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at HtH's research the tapered 2040 is faster than even 1842... 1745 probably will be even slower... Elastics don't work they way you're thinking. Its the boring rubber thats the most exciting.
> 
> Handslaps can be a good indication that there is still too much power in the elastic after the ammo is released... Handslaps - usually too much rubber for ammo.
> 
> honestly - start smaller than you 'feel' it should be. Rather work up than down.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..I get handslaps with tbg too. Whatta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably using too much there as well... Probably should be using like 25-20mm or less even for 10mm lead... Or your pouch could be too heavy.
Click to expand...

I use 30 to 20 mm. Pouch is pretty light and small. I might use too much band on the lenght


----------



## mattwalt

Try smaller  - 22-18mm maybe - single.


----------



## coco

P6250266




__
coco


__
Nov 28, 2017


__
1







can I use tapered tubes on this kind of paraloops?


----------



## mattwalt

Yes - I do. I do tie them also at the place they meet the cord so it does not wear so much. Or I loop and pull through - sort of half hitch knot). Unfortunately I don't have this frame available at the moment to show. You may need to loop through and tie pouch on after...


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> Yes - I do. I do tie them also at the place they meet the cord so it does not wear so much. Or I loop and pull through - sort of half hitch knot). Unfortunately I don't have this frame available at the moment to show. You may need to loop through and tie pouch on after...


I'll try to loop the tubes the simple way, but I'm afraid the accuracy will be affected as the tube loops will touch each other on the release. don't they?


----------



## mattwalt

Its not a problem.

You can also pull the loop through the frame and use a tube matchstick method - I would recommend this approach if you are able.


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> Its not a problem.
> 
> You can also pull the loop through the frame and use a tube matchstick method - I would recommend this approach if you are able.


Thanks man. I would have to get rid of the paratabs for this, it's more attractive, but I'll only use this if I see anything wrong with the simple loops over the paratabs. I'll also tie the loops half-way the tube loops to avoid the tubes meeting at the release.Thanks a lot man! I sure hope it works cause I like tubes more than tbg lately and I wanna use them. Ever used theraband tubes?


----------



## mattwalt

I've not used TB tubes yet. I way prefer tubes to flats though. Have tried them in a few ways. The ones I like the most are about 1/3 looped with 2/3 single pseudo.

Paratab are great as they remove all contact with the frame reducing friction - however you do loose a tiny amount of active length...


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> I've not used TB tubes yet. I way prefer tubes to flats though. Have tried them in a few ways. The ones I like the most are about 1/3 looped with 2/3 single pseudo.
> 
> Paratab are great as they remove all contact with the frame reducing friction - however you do loose a tiny amount of active length...


The 1-2 cm lost in draw lenght with the tabs bothers me too, but it's acceptable with full butterfly. I'll try taper the tubes as you do 1/3-2/3 and tie the tube loops near the para loops as you do. Let's see how it works. I'll use 1745 dankung first. I also have yellow,red, green and blue (this one's too much) tubes from TB. But what I don't like about the TB tubes or tbg is that when they're maxed out, they tend to stay there, I mean it's like they lose the elasticity. On dankung I saw that this aspect is not that present, they are elastic even when you cannot pull them further. You know what I mean..Anyway, thanks Mattwalt. You really helped me.


----------



## mattwalt

You shooting full butterfly? Then divide rubber by like 1/2.


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> You shooting full butterfly? Then divide rubber by like 1/2.


Yes. My draw is about 150 cm. And I shot the 3060 cut at 30 cm. But tied directly to the tabs. Ripps...My thumb hurts that's true  after about 200 shots, but I enjoyed the power..So you mean I have to cut the 1745 at 75 cm? I can't, I only have 1m, but I'll cut it in half


----------



## mattwalt

no tube stretch around 480% - you probably can use like 1632 full loops for what you're shooting at full butterfly. The longer the draw the more energy imparted to the projectile. The less rubber is required... The more speed - so more power essentially.

Big Dan recommended in another post like single 1632 for 9.5mm steel at full butterfly.

You need to retrain your thoughts on rubber.  it can be very confusing. Your brain will be screaming pull harder = shoot harder. Its not like that.


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> no tube stretch around 480% - you probably can use like 1632 full loops for what you're shooting at full butterfly. The longer the draw the more energy imparted to the projectile. The less rubber is required... The more speed - so more power essentially.
> 
> Big Dan recommended in another post like single 1632 for 9.5mm steel at full butterfly.
> 
> You need to retrain your thoughts on rubber.  it can be very confusing. Your brain will be screaming pull harder = shoot harder. Its not like that.


So if I'm using the 1745 (cause it's the only one I have from dankung) what average lenght do I need (with the taper 1/3?) I'm using 9 and 10 mm lead


----------



## mattwalt

150/4.8-5mm


----------



## mattwalt

31.25cm active length I get


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> 31.25cm active length I get


and from these 31 cm 1/3 are the loops right?


----------



## mattwalt

so like 10cm loops and 21cm single


----------



## coco

mattwalt said:


> so like 10cm loops and 21cm single


Thanks man! You're golden!

I'll try that. If I can't hit a can from 20 meters, it's your fault! ) just kiddin'


----------



## Bugar

I got one setup with 3060’s, I shoot at a target 100 yards away to see how my different setups handle heavy stuff, I use 1/2 ounce lead chunks for my testing, the red tb tubes, work good, double 1745’s work good, 3/4 tb flats work good, the 3060 is the weakest of all but still does my 100 yard test, for me the red tb tubes seem to handle heavy stuff the easiest, single 1745’s just won’t make the 100 yards with 1/2 ounce, but this is just testing not doing the everyday fun shooting, for everyday stuff, who cares, it’s a fun thing.


----------



## Royleonard

Double 1745’s got plenty of zip.


----------



## raventree78

I've used single 3060 tubes to launch 1/2" steel. It hits hard but was too much tube (work) for the result. Though the 3060's look neat on a frame lol


----------



## Bugar

I used some 3060’s in a Mule over the top, wasn’t too bad with heavy stuff it worked.


----------



## coco

Bugar said:


> I got one setup with 3060's, I shoot at a target 100 yards away to see how my different setups handle heavy stuff, I use 1/2 ounce lead chunks for my testing, the red tb tubes, work good, double 1745's work good, 3/4 tb flats work good, the 3060 is the weakest of all but still does my 100 yard test, for me the red tb tubes seem to handle heavy stuff the easiest, single 1745's just won't make the 100 yards with 1/2 ounce, but this is just testing not doing the everyday fun shooting, for everyday stuff, who cares, it's a fun thing.


You're shootin heavy lead man..and long distance as well. I'll try the red TB next, now I use a 1745 setup pseudo tapered. It feels good, the accuracy is there, just didn't try it in the woods yet. I hope it works with 10 mm leads. Just shootin from 20 meters for now. I liked the impact of 3060 but it's a little too much pull indeed. Thanks for the input man!


----------



## coco

Royleonard said:


> Double 1745's got plenty of zip.


Thanks! I'll try that too!


----------



## coco

24259440 529658630722688 1872036746 O




__
coco


__
Nov 29, 2017











  








24251436 529658604056024 815311715 O




__
coco


__
Nov 29, 2017








Here's my new setup with 1745. I'm very curious how it works from 20 m.


----------



## Bugar

It’ll work good.


----------



## coco

Bugar said:


> It'll work good.


Hope so! Thanks man!


----------



## coco

Ok,tried the 1745 tubes-they are really nice and effective, but they're not for me. I need more power. Maybe if I'd double them. I also tried TB yellow tubes yesterday and they are quite powerfull, I like the impact. I'll also try the red ones next.


----------



## Bugar

I use the 1745’s double all the time, tried a cocktail setup, very fast, never tried them as single, Been using 1745’s since 2010 on many of my slingshots, lways double, I never even thought of singles on each side, may have to try that, let ya know how it works for me, dang, something new to try.


----------



## coco

Bugar said:


> I use the 1745's double all the time, tried a cocktail setup, very fast, never tried them as single, Been using 1745's since 2010 on many of my slingshots, lways double, I never even thought of singles on each side, may have to try that, let ya know how it works for me, dang, something new to try.


Don't use them single with 10 mm lead. Maybe with steel they work


----------



## Abenso

I use double 3060 tubes on my starship. It's a super beast. I shoot 1/2"+ steel. With preference for 1". I also shoot 1"nuts from it and that seems to be good. The heavier ammo the better. Granted it has a 50lb pull lol.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

Oh I also shoot 30g+ roller bearings

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## coco

Thanks everyone, I just came to the conclusion that 3060 are really nice tubes, but I'll stay on the light side for now..I'll stick to tbg and small ammo, tubes are pretty inacurate for me and it's too much of a pull. But I think for hunting 3060 are excellent with 9-10 mm lead. They rip.Also, an other tube I liked is the TB yellow!


----------



## Abenso

This is my 3060 setup it's a full length crutch modified
















Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## coco

man that's gotta have some power! nice!!


----------



## Abenso

coco said:


> man that's gotta have some power! nice!!


Biiig time power. I had to out the bench seat from a Nissan sentra in the back of my catch box to keep the shots from going through the back. Like I was saying I shoot Oz+. Still in the process of finding the heaviest ammo o can find for it. It will shoot a 1" nut but it's awkward to hold

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard

Wow!Thats all I can say!


----------



## pirateking

single <7" 1745s consistent for 16mm marbles. short, doubled 1745s with tabs did good with .445 lead when I had it. tried quad 2040s but too tangling. who knows if they were faster. Seems easier with single tubes and bands.


----------

